
Amazon Developing Ringworld, Snow Crash, and Lazarus Shows - hyperpallium
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/29/16383994/amazon-streaming-video-ringworld-snow-crash-lazarus-sci-fi-tv
======
Fricken
The article neglected to mention Amazon's recent $250 million expenditure
licensing the rights to Lord of The Rings, which they intend to develop into
the most expensive dramatic series ever produced.

